# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 1/16/22



## jd56 (Jan 16, 2022)

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week. Whether, it be bike related or not. Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## Hastings (Jan 16, 2022)

Got this ladies 1936 Westfield from genesmachines a few weeks ago. Honestly only bought it for the patina triple steps..perfect match to my Rollfast. Started picking at it this week..fork,fender,nicer looking wheels,wet sand/buffed paint..Og Skirt guard pretty deteriorated..reinforced parts of it w/wire strands..will blend right in once the wire ages a bit. Real happy with the turnout.
 *Columbus badge


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 16, 2022)

Scored fenders, light, rear reflector, chain guard and whitewalls for my Silver King. Got an Elgin Expert speedo for my Elgin and a whole bunch of Concrete for my back yard Shangrila project. We also hit up an Antique store where I got my vinyl fix!


----------



## buck hughes (Jan 16, 2022)

picked up a B6


----------



## locomotion (Jan 16, 2022)

buck hughes said:


> picked up a B6
> 
> View attachment 1549879
> 
> ...



That is one nice backyard set-up Don. Living it up large!


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 16, 2022)

I received this Royce Union from @Schwinny this week. Perfect packing job, & a fast shipper! The bike rides really smooth!

I swapped the saddle for one I had laying around in the shed, & will be making some decals up just to dress it up...
























Happy Sunday, Yall! 😎


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 16, 2022)

locomotion said:


> That is one nice backyard set-up Don. Living it up large!



Thanks! I have been doing all the work myself for almost a year now!


----------



## locomotion (Jan 16, 2022)

nothing much, just a bunch of old parts


----------



## Billythekid (Jan 16, 2022)

Got to meet another caber this week had a good time talking we have a lot in common despite our 40 year difference in age originally went for a set of tiller bars he said bring an extra 150 for the rest of the bike I was thinking in my head I don’t care what it looks like I’m buying it for 150 went over there and got some goodies also a nice seat I’ve never seen but I don’t have a picture handy the front wood wheel is red with a black stripe so it will look good on my red and black tandem The frame is missing one side of the rear stays but I have a female frame I may cut off in the future to rebuild this mens 

On the way home neighbor down the road left this pump out for the scrap man which happen to be me today cleaned it up runs great


----------



## vincev (Jan 16, 2022)

I forgot I had these until I found them this week looking for something else.lol .................


----------



## vincev (Jan 16, 2022)

Also found these.........Anybody wear "trousers" ?? lol......


----------



## tjkajecj (Jan 16, 2022)

Got this 1936  LWB Colson last week. Completes a date run of Colsons from 1933 through 1941 for me.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 16, 2022)

Picked up some accessories off the Cabe for my Chieftain. A lot of aftermarket parts give it a personal look that I like. New grips, rack and thanks to @New Mexico Brant some hard to find truss rods. Also won this rare single mantle 1914 Acorn Brass Manufacturing lantern. Should be burning bright again soon! Thanks everyone.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 16, 2022)

THE ROAD MASTER RETURNED HOME A GAIN ,AFTER BEING GONE FOR 6 YEARS


----------



## genesmachines (Jan 16, 2022)

Hastings said:


> Got this ladies 1936 Westfield from genesmachines a few weeks ago. Honestly only bought it for the patina triple steps..perfect match to my Rollfast. Started picking at it this week..fork,fender,nicer looking wheels,wet sand/buffed paint..Og Skirt guard pretty deteriorated..reinforced parts of it w/wire strands..will blend right in once the wire ages a bit. Real happy with the turnout.
> 
> View attachment 1549839
> 
> ...



Ken, I hope I can be as good as you guys at doing this when I grow up   NICE JOB, Gene


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 16, 2022)

Picked up a circa 1926 Edwards and Crist catalog. Has 121 pages of bicycles and accessories and about 30 pages of motorcycle accessories at the back. 

Appears at least some of the bikes they sold were Schwinn built at the time. 














@Hastings , nice 36 Westfield but can’t see the head badge, is that a Columbus badge?


----------



## ballooney (Jan 16, 2022)

This showed up this week...


----------



## blincoe (Jan 16, 2022)

Finally got my clock installed in my backyard. My grandpa made it back in the day. Within time the bottom area was all rotted and luckily I had the best person to fix it.

thank again Steve for doing the metal work and paint! @Velocipedist Co. 








Finally got my barber pole back from Artistic in signal hill.





just finished changing out my parts on my SE STR 29”, only made 750 of them back in 2017. This # 711

I am changing all the parts to gold. Only the 24” came with gold. Still waiting for my seat post and clamp from getting anodized.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 16, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Scored fenders, light, rear reflector, chain guard and whitewalls for my Silver King. Got an Elgin Expert speedo for my Elgin and a whole bunch of Concrete for my back yard Shangrila project. We also hit up an Antique store where I got my vinyl fix!
> 
> View attachment 1549850
> 
> ...



Wow, you had a good week!!  The Shangri La space looks SWEET!! Cool vintage vinyl too!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 16, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Thanks! I have been doing all the work myself for almost a year now!



When you are done, come up to Winnipeg, Canada ( in the Summer) and you can do my yard!!  Ha!! Free Canadian beer!


----------



## J-wagon (Jan 16, 2022)

Received 1936 Hawthorne badged Silver King (thanks @ratrodz) with add on paisley chainguard. Looking forward to this build!


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 16, 2022)

a little late because I just got back from desert camping, but here is a few things I received for Christmas. Some Billings and Spencer spanners, Greist “super lamp” made in New Haven CT, and a Stevens Perfect spike wrench. I picked up a pile of TNT BMX hubs if anyone needs a sweet wheel set built. Building a lot of 26”-29” BMX wheels these days.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 16, 2022)

vincev said:


> Also found these.........Anybody wear "trousers" ?? lol......
> 
> 
> View attachment 1549955



Cool, I have several sets of these. Really, if you ride with long pants and no chain guard, get your pant cuffs/bottom caught in the chain ring, it's not pretty. Often it's ripped pants or worse, a wipe out. Been there, done that. Who hasn't?


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Jan 16, 2022)

dug through the junk and cleaned up this 40s Philips headlamp. Once the gunk and old paint was off I hadn't the heart to paint it, so on the bike it went.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 16, 2022)

Loaded up a bunch more NOS ( Boxes in behind) Delta lights and horns on the Delta display I bought off @blincoe a few years back. It came with the correct lights/boxes all NOS and Dealer list with prices and framed pic of what a dealer display looked like. I had lots of other different Delta's sitting by it, horns and lights so this week I figured what they hey? Load the mother up. I reduced the table size over 20".

Space is tight in "Bob's World/Man Cave" so it's an ongoing adjustment, especially when new goodies are added. I am tracking down another vintage Fender amplifier, so may need the room. I have no problem filling spaces.

I also got my red Troxel long spring ( commonly used on an Aerocycle I will likely never own), but envisioned it on my 1949/50 Mercury Super Deluxe Fleetline I restored back in the late 1980's. I had a tan brown Persons saddle ( same one used on the Columbia 5 star repro's) on it up until this week.

I won the red Troxel on DOND from @STRADALITE . Thanks ! I'm not 100% purist on all my bikes, so on it went. I think the red looks swell with the colors of the bike and all the chrome. That Merc was one of the 1st deluxe mens bikes ( Bought off the late Larry Busch at Memory Lane) I bought/ unrestored back in the 80's. I totally restored it with lots of help right away, enjoyed for almost 3 decades, sold it locally about 10 years ago and bought it back in 2020. All logo's and pins were hand done by a ( then) local dude "Cosmic Ray".


----------



## Oldbikes (Jan 16, 2022)

Found a few mid ‘20’s winter ride on’s to add to the sled collection!



1925 catalog pic













Have never seen or heard of a Speed King -   there were dozens of fly by night manufacturers…



Love finding’em with reminders of ownership!




A nice C model Flexible Flyer (somewhere between’21-‘28).






I pulled a few others out that were easily accessible for a photo op…


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 16, 2022)

picked up some white prewar fenders for my blue prewar lady's bike from a fellow Caber. in the process of polishing this one up a bit.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 16, 2022)

... also picked up this Wyandotte airplane. it is missing the propeller, but it does not really fly, so that is OK.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 16, 2022)

Nashman said:


> When you are done, come up to Winnipeg, Canada ( in the Summer) and you can do my yard!!  Ha!! Free Canadian beer!



Heck with the beer unless it is from Quebec, I want the whiskey!


----------



## oldy57 (Jan 16, 2022)

Picked up these wheels that were given to me a few weeks ago. He didn't have them at home when I picked up the bike. Whizzer wear wheel, big spokes are bent or broken. Very rusty, not sure if they are usable. Good for display with the rusty wall stuff.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 16, 2022)

I picked up a prewar Colson for a few parts and a small pile of wooden rimmed wheels..With New Departure A,C etc hubs.. with some cool 40s ish smalls I liked (Wooden bullets from a toy rifle..I had one as a kid).. And 3 more awesome Halloween masks for my display Im making  🙂


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 16, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Scored fenders, light, rear reflector, chain guard and whitewalls for my Silver King. Got an Elgin Expert speedo for my Elgin and a whole bunch of Concrete for my back yard Shangrila project. We also hit up an Antique store where I got my vinyl fix!
> 
> View attachment 1549850
> 
> ...



THAT'S FANTASTIC WORK, BROTHER!!


----------



## nightrider (Jan 16, 2022)

bikesnbuses said:


> I picked up a prewar Colson for a few parts and a small pile of wooden rimmed wheels..With New Departure A,C etc hubs.. with some cool 40s ish smalls I liked (Wooden bullets from a toy rifle..I had one as a kid).. And 3 more awesome Halloween masks for my display Im making  🙂
> View attachment 1550384
> 
> View attachment 1550385
> ...



Love the masks, and the witch! The bear and elf? Are awesome too! Love this kind of stuff.


----------



## ian (Jan 16, 2022)

1931 Kaykraft Voisenet tenor guitar in mahogany. She's a real sweetheart.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## ranman (Jan 16, 2022)

Thanks Bob. Cleaned up decent.


----------



## Billythekid (Jan 16, 2022)

Here’s the seat I got anyone know what kind it is? It’s very heavy duty


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 16, 2022)

ranman said:


> Thanks Bob. Cleaned up decent.View attachment 1550435
> 
> View attachment 1550433



Anytime … I’m glad I was able to help out … Came out nice !!! 
@Junkman Bob


----------



## catfish (Jan 16, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> View attachment 1550410



Nice find !!!


----------



## onecatahula (Jan 16, 2022)

Had a nice weekend bike trip.
26 hours of driving, two big snowstorms, and a tire blowout: a 36 Schwinn Motorbike, 37 Fleetwood Supreme, and a 37 Super Streamline. Oh, and a huge steel Graf Zeppelin from the 30’s. 







^ Sun dried Hatch chilies              ^ Buddy


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 16, 2022)

Nice haul!
A few snowstorms, and a blowout, just makes it all that much sweeter.




Pete reliving his youth.


----------



## onecatahula (Jan 16, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Nice haul!
> A few snowstorms, and a blowout, just makes it all that much sweeter.
> View attachment 1550479
> Pete reliving his youth.



Ha !
Now I just need to find the right bike frame to hang it from . .


----------



## nick tures (Jan 18, 2022)

not to much lately but i did find these


----------



## Ryan Shamon (Jan 20, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Anytime … I’m glad I was able to help out … Came out nice !!!
> @Junkman Bob



Hey Bob any Schwinn Dx frames that you may want to sell? Thanks


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jan 20, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> ... also picked up this Wyandotte airplane. it is missing the propeller, but it does not really fly, so that is OK.
> 
> View attachment 1550272




*Throw it in the air, it'll fly...!!  ...........Trust me...........! 😁 *


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 20, 2022)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *Throw it in the air, it'll fly...!!  ...........Trust me...........! 😁*




😲


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 20, 2022)

Yes i


Ryan Shamon said:


> Hey Bob any Schwinn Dx frames that you may want to sell? Thanks



 have a couple Dxs I would sell Yes


----------



## Ryan Shamon (Jan 20, 2022)

Could you DM me with any others. Looking to build acouple bikes. Thank you


----------



## Upchuck79 (Jan 22, 2022)

Hastings said:


> Got this ladies 1936 Westfield from genesmachines a few weeks ago. Honestly only bought it for the patina triple steps..perfect match to my Rollfast. Started picking at it this week..fork,fender,nicer looking wheels,wet sand/buffed paint..Og Skirt guard pretty deteriorated..reinforced parts of it w/wire strands..will blend right in once the wire ages a bit. Real happy with the turnout.
> *Columbus badge
> View attachment 1549839
> 
> ...



Love the Genesee sign; was weaned on Cream Ales back in the day!


----------



## Hastings (Jan 22, 2022)

Thanks! That’s awesome!! That’s the original sign from the brewery gate back in the day.double sided. Found it like 5 years ago. The previous owner got it from his father.



Upchuck79 said:


> Love the Genesee sign; was weaned on Cream Ales back in the day!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jan 22, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Nice haul!
> A few snowstorms, and a blowout, just makes it all that much sweeter.
> View attachment 1550479
> Pete reliving his youth.



Nice........any chance that's a *"Led Zeppelin"*?


----------

